# Duda sobre frecuencia de corte ideal para estos altavoces



## dossijeo (May 17, 2012)

Muy buenas a todos. Pues veréis. He decidido mejorar mi sistema de audio 2.1 que poseo actualmente, y para ello he adquirido un subwoofer nuevo y dos tweeters.

Todos los altavoces nuevos son de la marca Tang Band. Tengo entendido que esta marca es bueno, ya que es la que hace los altavoces de los sistemas logitech de gama alta.

Como subwoofer he escogido el modelo W57-1781, ya que por su forma y tamaño, encaja perfectamente en el recinto del anterior subwoofer.

http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1230_04/w57-1781.htm

Tiene una respuesta "más o menos" plana de los 40 a los 500Hz, aunque más que plana, tiene forma de colina, jeje.

Como tweeters, he escogido dos 25-1933S

http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1230_04/25-1933s.htm

Y es aquí donde viene mi principal duda. Estos altavoces son geniales, al menos sobre el papel, ya que presentan una respuesta super-plana desde los 600Hz hasta los 20Khz aproximadamente. Entonces mi duda es la siguiente.

Actualmente, los altavoces mid-range que completarían este conjunto son unos Fonestar (normalitos) de 5,25", de los cuales ni siquiera puedo obtener su curva de frecuencias y además están descatalogados. No los quiero cambiar por evitarme gastar más dinero y porque para frecuencias medias yo creo que rendirán aceptablemente bien (sin exigirles mucho).

Exactamente, mi duda es que, viendo la excelente respuesta de los tweeters, ¿merece la pena descargar sobre ellos la mayor parte del peso de la música, dejando solo un pequeño rango (por ejemplo, de 500 a 1000Hz) para los mid-range, o por el contrario conviene cortarlos más arriba y confiar toda la zona de medios a los Fonestar?. En cuanto al subwoofer, ¿conviene apurarlo hasta los 500 Hz o convendría cortarlo un poco antes? En fin, espero no ser confuso con mis cuestiones. Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2012)

dossijeo dijo:


> Como subwoofer he escogido el modelo W57-1781, ya que por su forma y tamaño, encaja perfectamente en el recinto del anterior subwoofer.


Primer error: Que quepa en el hueco del otro subwoofer NO IMPLICA que vaya a funcionar bien...y lo más probable es que suene MAL.
Mas datos, leer acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/



dossijeo dijo:


> Actualmente, los altavoces mid-range que completarían este conjunto son unos Fonestar (normalitos) de 5,25", de los cuales ni siquiera puedo obtener su curva de frecuencias y además están descatalogados. No los quiero cambiar por evitarme gastar más dinero *y porque para frecuencias medias yo creo que rendirán aceptablemente bien* (sin exigirles mucho).


Esto no se trata de "creer", sino de calcular y medir (o al menos, solo calcular). La sensibilidad del oído humano es máxima en el rango de las frecuencias medias (300Hz a 3kHz), así que si ponés un parlante malo... pues vas a escuchar "mal".



dossijeo dijo:


> Exactamente, mi duda es que, viendo la excelente respuesta de los tweeters, ¿merece la pena descargar sobre ellos la mayor parte del peso de la música, dejando solo un pequeño rango (por ejemplo, de 500 a 1000Hz) para los mid-range, o por el contrario conviene cortarlos más arriba y confiar toda la zona de medios a los Fonestar?. En cuanto al subwoofer, ¿conviene apurarlo hasta los 500 Hz o convendría cortarlo un poco antes? En fin, espero no ser confuso con mis cuestiones. Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas.


Acá hay mas errores:


Si hay un subwoofer, el rango de frecuencias que DEBE reproducir no puede exceder los 100Hz como límite superior, si nó, vas a perder todo el efecto estéreo de baja frecuencia.
La frecuencia de corte no se elige en base a la respuesta en frecuencia, sino a la curva de impedancia (específicamente, la frecuencia de corte del tweeter debe ser al menos dos octavas superior a la frecuencia de resonancia) y a las curvas de distorsión armónica.. pero esto último requiere medición con micrófono.


----------



## dossijeo (May 17, 2012)

Muchísimas gracias por su rápida respuesta. Ha explicado muy bien un montón de cosas a tener en cuenta para la elaboración de un buen sistema de sonido. Lo cierto es que yo no tengo acceso ni al instrumental ni a los conocimientos necesarios para realizar unos cálculos tan exaustivos. La realización de este proyecto es mi primera incursión en el mundo del audio... quiero ver cómo funciona, probarlo, experimentarlo, aprender y si me gusta, probablemente encaminar mis estudios por esa vertiente. Si bien, algunos de sus consejos no puedo ponerlos en práctica ahora mismo (aunque pienso tenerlos muy en cuentra y los agradezco), me quedo con las siguientes cosas:

Cortaré el subwoofer a los 100Hz, ya que he estado metiendo tonos puros a los mid-range, y he comprobado que se comportan bien a partir de esta frecuencia, pero a 80Hz ya pierden fuelle.

El Tweeter debe cortarse dos octavas por encima de su frecuencia de resonancia, así que debería cortarse como mínimo a los 2,4Khz. Sin embargo, ya que esta zona corresponde al rango de frecuencias donde el oído humano presenta mayor sensibilidad y, por tanto, es más probable captar las imperfecciones producidas por el corte, quizás sería interesante elevar el punto de corte alrededor de los 4Khz, ¿me equivoco?

He pensado usar filtros de primer orden para el subwoofer y de segundo para los tweeter-medios. Además, hará falta añadir un atenuador (L-Pad) debido a que la sensibilidad de los tweeter es mayor.

¿Voy captando la idea?
Siento si soy muy novato, pero agradezco infinitamente su paciencia y su atención. Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2012)

dossijeo dijo:


> Cortaré el subwoofer a los 100Hz, ya que he estado metiendo tonos puros a los mid-range, *y he comprobado que se comportan bien a partir de esta frecuencia, pero a 80Hz ya pierden fuelle*.


La frecuencia de corte del sub parece correcta (al menos en teoría) pero me parece muy baja para los midbass. La única forma de saberlo es conociendo la frecuencia de resonancia, que puede medir con tu placa de sonido y un par de cables y resistencias usando el programa ARTA (buscá en el foro que hay algo de info sobre él). No conozco como es "tu comprobación" de que funcionan bien hasta 100Hz... pero si no está medida de alguna forma es mejor no tenerla en cuenta.



dossijeo dijo:


> El Tweeter debe cortarse dos octavas por encima de su frecuencia de resonancia, así que debería cortarse como mínimo a los 2,4Khz. Sin embargo, ya que esta zona corresponde al rango de frecuencias donde el oído humano presenta mayor sensibilidad y, por tanto, es más probable captar las imperfecciones producidas por el corte, quizás sería interesante elevar el punto de corte alrededor de los 4Khz, *¿me equivoco?*


Si, te equivocás. Es probable que el tweeter funcione OK a los 4kHz, lo que no implica que el midbass lo haga a esa frecuencia. Cual es la fcia de resonancia del tweeter??? Si es de 600Hz como suponés, entonces "tal vez" puedas cortar el tweter un poco mas abajo, pero vas a tener que usar filtros de orden superior a tus estimaciones.



dossijeo dijo:


> He pensado usar filtros de primer orden para el subwoofer y de segundo para los tweeter-medios. Además, hará falta añadir un atenuador (L-Pad) debido a que la sensibilidad de los tweeter es mayor.


No es bueno usar filtros de diferente orden entre las etapas si es que pretendés lograr calidad HiFi. Puede hacerse así, pero HAY QUE MEDIR y calcular o arriesgarse a lograr cualquier cosa en la respuesta en frecuencia. Vos verás...


----------



## dossijeo (May 18, 2012)

Hola, de nuevo gracias por las indicaciones.

Me parece interesantísimo lo del programa Arta. He estado mirando algo por encima, pero parece que hay que ponerse, así que espero tener tiempo este fin de semana para mirarlo con detenimiento.

Mientras tanto, y para ir avanzando, he hecho un experimento que considero interesante. He sacado una curva de respuesta del mid-range en lo que sería la zona de trabajo que andamos buscando. Para ello, he creado una grabación con varios tonos puros que se suceden entre sí, y la he reproducido mientras grababa el sonido emitido por el altavoz con un micrófono. He observado la grabación obtenida con Adobe Audition y he tomado las diferencias en dB entre las grabaciones de cada frecuencia.

Este es el resultado:

80Hz..........-9dB
100Hz.........-9dB
200Hz.........-7dB
400Hz.........-4dB
800Hz.........-4dB
1600Hz........-4dB
3200Hz........-1dB

Basándonos en esto, sólo disponemos de una zona de respuesta realmente plana, entre 400 y 1600Hz.
Renunciando a una pérdida de imagen estéreo en las zonas bajas, no quedaría más remedio que hacer funcionar el subwoofer hasta los 400Hz. En cuanto al filtro entre subwoofer y mid-range, mirando los resultados, pienso que es suficiente con el filtro de primer orden, ya que de por sí hay una atenuación de 3dB entre 200 y 400Hz propia del driver en cuestión, por lo que tendríamos una pendiente pronunciada sin necesidad de usar un orden muy alto. El tweeter quedaría bastante justo funcionando a partir de los 1600Hz, pero posiblemente usando un filtro de tercer orden podríamos manejarlo.

Agradeceré, como siempre, sus opiniones al respecto. Me siento muy animado con el proyecto y estoy aprendiendo mucho.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2012)

dossijeo dijo:


> Renunciando a una pérdida de imagen estéreo en las zonas bajas, no quedaría más remedio que hacer funcionar el subwoofer hasta los 400Hz. En cuanto al filtro entre subwoofer y mid-range, *mirando los resultados, pienso que es suficiente con el filtro de primer orden, ya que de por sí hay una atenuación de 3dB entre 200 y 400Hz propia del driver en cuestión, por lo que tendríamos una pendiente pronunciada sin necesidad de usar un orden muy alto.* El tweeter quedaría bastante justo funcionando a partir de los 1600Hz, pero posiblemente usando un filtro de tercer orden podríamos manejarlo.


Lo que decís es "parcialmente cierto", pero sucede que vas a tener que buscar exactamente la frecuencia de resonancia del mid, por que es en ese punto que debés colocar el filtro. De todas maneras no es tan sencillo hacerlo, por que lo que vas a lograr es un filtro acústico de 3º orden y nó un filtro eléctrico del mismo orden, y si bien eso es "bueno" la excitación del mid no va a quedar protegida de las señales del woofer y lo podés llegar a dañar. Si lo querés hacer bien, tenés que colocarle un filtro electrico de al menos segundo orden a la misma frecuencia de resonancia, pero en ese caso hay que medir los parámetros del parlante en la caja para ver las caracteríticas que debe tener el filtro.


----------



## dossijeo (May 18, 2012)

Las frecuencias del subwoofer no llegan nunca al medio porque el amplificador que tengo es 2.1 y ya las recorta él solo (e incluso podría recortarlas aún más llegado el caso, moviendo el control de graves). De todas formas, este fin de semana miraré lo de la frecuencia de resonancia con las indicaciones que me dio, a ver si se puede hacer lo mejor posible.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2012)

dossijeo dijo:


> Las frecuencias del subwoofer no llegan nunca al medio porque el amplificador que tengo es 2.1 y ya las recorta él solo


Y por que pusiste esto: 


> *He pensado usar filtros de primer orden para el subwoofer* y de segundo  para los tweeter-medios.


   



dossijeo dijo:


> (e incluso podría recortarlas aún más llegado el caso, moviendo el control de graves).


El control de graves no corta nada, solo atenúa o amplifica *un rango de frecuencias bajas*...algo como desde 1kHz para abajo...bueno... no corta nada tal como lo hace un filtro.


----------



## dossijeo (May 18, 2012)

Hombre, porque una cosa es que los altavoces de medios estén protegidos en el sentido de que no les va a entrar una señal de 50Hz que pueda hacerles romper el diafragma y otra cosa es que estén cortados a la frecuencia correcta (como es el caso). De ahí que esté interesado en estudiarlo y experimentar hasta lograr la frecuencia óptima de trabajo, implementándolo con filtros como debe ser.

Aprovecho este mensaje para comentarle una duda nueva que me está surgiendo. Revisando visualmente la curva de respuesta del subwoofer nuevo (disponible en el enlace de mi primer post), me he fijado en la zona a partir de los 100Hz, en la que sube la respuesta y ya se mantiene hasta los 400-500Hz. He pensado (quizás es una locura), que podría ser interesante atenuar toda esta zona digamos unos 6dB para tratar de igualarla a la de los 40-100Hz y obtener una respuesta más plana. ¿Sería esto posible con algo parecido a un ecualizador pasivo o similar? ¿Es mejor esperar a que el sistema esté montado y medir la respuesta real del subwoofer en su cajón en lugar de hacer cálculos basados sólo en la tabla teórica proporcionada por el fabricante?

Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2012)

dossijeo dijo:


> Hombre, porque una cosa es que los altavoces de medios estén protegidos en el sentido de que no les va a entrar una señal de 50Hz que pueda hacerles romper el diafragma y otra cosa es que estén cortados a la frecuencia correcta (como es el caso). De ahí que esté interesado en estudiarlo y experimentar hasta lograr la frecuencia óptima de trabajo, implementándolo con filtros como debe ser.


Sigo sin entender para que querías poner un filtro pasivo en el subwoofer si está cortado en forma activa en el equipo , a menos que no quieras usar usar el filtro del equipo y colocar uno diseñado por vos... pero eso no funciona 



dossijeo dijo:


> ¿Es mejor esperar a que el sistema esté montado y medir la respuesta real del subwoofer en su cajón en lugar de hacer cálculos basados sólo en la tabla teórica proporcionada por el fabricante?


La medición es la única forma exacta de ajustarlo. De todas formas, si tenés medidos los parámetros T/S de los parlantes y los electricos, podés estimar bastante bien el resultado que vas a obtener.


----------



## dossijeo (May 19, 2012)

De acuerdo. Teniendo en cuenta sus consejos y mas pruebas que he hecho, creo que voy a cambiar de estrategia. Le cuento.

He conectado el altavoz que tengo ahora mismo como subwoofer (no el Tang Band que he pedido nuevo, sino el anterior que quiero cambiar) a una de las salidas estéreo del amplificador, y he hecho la misma prueba que hice con los medios actuales. El resultado es que tiene una zona de funcionamiento muy muy buena entre los 100Hz y los 1400Hz, con unas diferencias máximas de amplitud de +-2dB. Este comportamiento es infinitamente mejor que el de los medios actuales, los cuales llegan a tener hasta 19dB de diferencia entre la zona de frecuencia con menor ganancia y la de mejor respuesta, haciendo la misma prueba. Así que aprovecharé este altavoz y compraré otro igual (lo venden barato en una tienda de mi barrio) y así ya tengo solucionado el tema de los medios.

Tenía usted razón, dejar los medios actuales, que son de mala calidad, iba a destrozar el sonido. Además, esto me viene genial porque así podré dejar funcionando el subwoofer nuevo hasta los 100Hz (evitando perder la imagen estéreo en bajas frecuencias) y dejar que los medios estén cortados por el filtro activo del amplificador, evitando añadir esa parte del circuito.

Únicamente tendré que poner un filtro (bastante agresivo supongo) para cortar los tweeters a 1400Hz. Me parece algo ajustado, pero creo que el resultado puede ser bueno para bajos SPL (no suelo poner la música alta).

Los altavoces nuevos me llegarán a lo largo de la semana que viene (los pedí a Italia), así que cuando los tenga y haga el montaje, comentaré qué tal resultado da el sistema.

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## dossijeo (Jul 4, 2012)

Bueno, pues después de bastante tiempo, os cuento mis progresos.

Hubo un problema con mi banco al realizar el pago de los altavoces, por lo que se retrasó mucho todo, lo que ha ocasionado que no pueda contaros novedades en tanto tiempo.

Finalmente le puse filtros de segundo orden a todos los altavoces. El subwoofer está cortado a 100Hz y el crossover entre mid-woofer y tweeter lo fijé a 1300Hz. También les añadí una red zobel al subwoofer y mid-woofers. Para ello, me basé en los datos técnicos del subwoofer y medí con mi polímetro (el cual tiene capacidad para medir inductancias) el mid-woofer que tenía en mi poder. Por último, al tweeter le añadí una resistencia bobinada en serie de 2 Ohmios para equiparar la impedancia (ya que los tweeters son de 6 Ohmios y el resto de altavoces son de 8 Ohmios).

El montaje y colocación de los bafles con los mid-woofers y tweeters fue bastante fácil.
No ocurrió lo mismo en el caso del subwoofer. Además de remodelar la caja, tuve que añadir muchísimo material aislante, sellar muy bien la caja y hacer compartimentos para la bobina del filtro y el transformador. Y es que, debido a las frecuencias tan bajas alcanzadas por el subwoofer, cada cosa en el interior de la caja vibraba: los circuitos, las bobinas, los paneles, salía aire a presión por el más mínimo agujero (generando una fuertísima distorsión). Todo mejoró considerablemente después de acondicionar debidamente la caja.

Como efecto pernicioso, comprobé que el transformador se acoplaba con la bobina del filtro, creando un ligero zumbido en el subwoofer, incluso si desconectaba el cable del altavoz.
Además también pude apreciar ciertas deficiencias en el amplificador que utilizo (que reconozco que es bastante malo). La más acusada consiste en la introducción de distorsión armónica desde el integrado que amplifica el subwoofer hacia el integrado stereo, lo que se traduce en distorsión armónica en los graves bastante molesta, sobre todo en la zona de los 50-60Hz. Además, el equipo producía un fuerte Pop al encenderlo y tenía ciertas bajadas de intensidad en pistas con muchos graves.

Mi siguiente paso consistió en cambiar el transformador lineal que alimentaba el equipo por una fuente conmutada de 150W y de bastante calidad. Después de ponerla, he observado grandes mejoras en los siguientes puntos:

0 ruido en el subwoofer, ha desparecido por completo cualquier clase de zumbido existente.
La fuente tiene encendido retardado y el Pop desapareció casi por completo.
El amplificador no se calienta absolutamente nada (cuando antes se calentaba muchísimo en las mismas circunstancias).
La distorsión armónica se ha reducido moderadamente.
El equipo admite más volumen sin opacamiento del sonido.
La caja del subwoofer ha ganado rigidez al colocar la fuente sobre uno de los laterales en lugar de en el fondo, como estaba anteriormente el transformador, por lo que se han reducido drásticamente las vibraciones mecánicas molestas.

Mi último paso consistirá en sustituir el amplificador por otro modelo con buenas referencias, el cual ya tengo pedido y espero que llegue en breve. Ya os contaré mi experiencia.

Tema aparte, comentar que la calidad sonora me parece bastante buena, obteniendo un sonido brillante y claro a la vez que suave. Instrumentos que antes sonaban hirientes con mis altavoces anteriores, actualmente suenan naturales y agradables. Sin embargo, hasta que no elimine la distorsión armónica en graves, no puedo disfrutar plenamente del sonido, por lo que esperaré a que me llegue el amplificador nuevo para dar mi veredicto final.

Muchas gracias por vuestra atención y por la paciencia que habéis tenido conmigo. Un saludo.


----------



## dossijeo (Jul 11, 2012)

Bueno, pues ya me ha llegado el amplificador nuevo y he estado probándolo.

Lo primero que he hecho, como siempre hago y no puedo evitar, ha sido abrirlo para ver cómo estaba construido por dentro. La estructura general es parecida, ya que ambos amplificadores (tanto el antiguo como el nuevo) son de clase D y tienen un factor de forma similar. Sin embargo este tiene componentes mejores, condensadores más grandes, elementos de filtrado que el otro no tenía, integrados más grandes, mejor diseño de PCB y soldaduras mucho mejor hechas.

Todo esto se nota en el buen funcionamiento del equipo. Tiene un arranque muy suave, un control mucho más preciso de las ganancias y no he notado ninguna distorsión apreciable a oído, opuestamente a lo que ocurría con el otro amplificador.

Dado que ya no hay distorsiones producidas por el amplificador, he podido identificar otras distorsiones que no había corregido y que eran debidas a la vibración de las cajas sobre las paredes/muebles en los que reposaban. Lo he solucionado colocando entre ellas y las superficies de contacto unos trozos de “papel burbujita”, este típico plástico lleno de burbujas de aire que se usa para embalar.

Las pruebas que he hecho para evaluar la calidad han sido principalmente de escucha, pero si me recomendáis algún otro método de prueba os estaría muy agradecido.

He conseguido una selección de música en formato flac que se emplea precisamente para probar altavoces. Es muy interesante porque se oyen toda clase de instrumentos: acordeones, saxofones, flautas, platillos, timbales, pianos, violines, guitarras, bajos, etc. La impresión es realmente muy buena, los instrumentos me parecen totalmente reales y convincentes, y si cierro los ojos puedo ubicarlos en algún lugar de mi habitación. No ocurre lo mismo con las voces. Las voces suenan bien, con buena calidad desde luego, pero no pasan por ser reales. No sé si realmente esto se puede conseguir con un buen equipo, pero bueno, es el único defecto que puedo sacarle al resultado obtenido.

En fin, ya me contaréis que os parece el resultado y si se os ocurren otras pruebas o algo que intentar, es bienvenido. Un saludo y gracias de nuevo por todo.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 12, 2012)

Lo ideal es que midas o hagas escuchas ciegas tipo ABX ya que la sugestión en el tema audio es muuuyyy grande y algo que esta sonando realmente mal te puede parecer que suena bien por preconceptos y "cortocircuito con la vista" o al revés, hay mucha gente que ve un bafle feo por decirlo de alguna manera y no le gusta como suena, cuando en realidad puede estar sonando realmente bien.

Fijate si te podes armar un conmutador ABX y comparar igualando los niveles con otros bafles.

Saludos


----------



## dossijeo (Jul 12, 2012)

Es una idea interesante. ¿Qué tipo de bafle debo buscar para usar como referencia? En casa tengo unos bafles de 3 vías de un equipo Pioneer con bastantes años, pero si te soy sincero, nunca me gustó cómo suenan, a pesar de que se supone que deben ser buenos por la marca y el precio que costaron en su momento... ¿Alguna idea de algo que pudiera considerarse "de calidad" para usarlo de referencia?


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 12, 2012)

mmm es complejo encontrar algo de "referencia" mas que nada por que en casi ningún lado corrigen activamente la sala y afinar el balance tonal para la misma, de todas formas, para empezar escucha a igual volumen ambos (a ciegas) y fijate cual te gusta mas (ojo, a ciegas en serio, que no sepas cual esta sonando, que te ayude alguien) ya que te guste mas es un avance, si total, los bafles son para disfrutarlos, si te gusta escuchar de determinada manera esta perfecto  no te vuelvas loco buscando “el sonido fiel” sino “el sonido que mas te hace disfrutar la música”

Saludos


----------

